# Lets see your bald face/wide blaze/blue eye/apron face horses



## kim_angel

Here's one of my horses that has bald face.
This is Cherokee


----------



## kim_angel

And this is my other one, Comanche


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Here's Skyyyyyyyyyy 

Taken by the lovely and ever so talented, Crystal Wood!


----------



## Janna




----------



## Lopin N Paint

This is mine... he needs a new name yet... lol


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch

This is my last years colt TRs Fallen Fella He is a spotted draft and only 7 days old in this pic









TRR


----------



## CLaPorte432

Chilly


----------



## Lockwood

Not bald, apron faced or even much of a blaze, but he does have one blue/amber merle eye and one green/amber merle eye. Does that count? 
(Sorry, just a crappy phone pic until he gets a bath and photo shoot.)


----------



## gunslinger

Lacy, bald face and two blue eyes.....yep, she stole my heart!


----------



## sommsama09

Stunning horses everyone! Sure it counts lockwood


----------



## DimSum

This is my appy gelding Beau


----------



## PaintHorseMares

Our white faces...

"Lady"










"Cinnamon"










"Mandy"










and "Angel" with 2 blue eyes


----------



## Tia And Pretty

My Blue Eye'd Lovely<3

"Walk Da Plank" Aka Pirate<3 I literally JUST bought him, please excuse the marks on his face as he got in a fight with a tree.. Poor boy ): (Before I got him he fought said tree) 

Jonathan (My Boyfriend) is riding him^^


----------



## Fringe

This is Pokie


----------



## HarleyWood

subbing


----------



## cakemom

Mystic (friends horse) and Flicka (our girl) at a recent show. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sommsama09

Hoping this little guy will be mine soon! Hes for sale and we are going to see him this comming saturday! Click <-- 

His dam is owned by the stud my friend owns and i help out at. Sadly she isnt for sale, so i've decided to buy this little guy, her only "foal". His dam was one of my fave/heart horses


----------



## GoldSahara

I love white faced horses. So pretty. Wish one of mine had some more chrome.


----------



## leapoffaithfarm

My daughters horse Cupid (sadly he passed away last summer)


----------



## Djinnjer

My girl, Fiona. (I know, it's time to trim up her whiskery wisps. lol Excuse the ratty halter in the one pic, that was the day I brought her home... what she had on when I picked her up and hadn't taken it off yet before I started snapping pics.)


----------



## Hoofprints on my heart

I love horses with bald faces!! Wish I had one!


----------



## Sahara

pretty horses


----------



## countryryder

My Paint mare,Chica.


----------



## The Robyn

*Sunny*

My sweet Paint mare


----------



## The Robyn

*Rook*

He has a blue eye and a brown one.


----------



## filly20

Leta The day after we got her









3 months after








She also has 2 blue eyes


----------



## musicalmarie1

Mellow here is ALL bald haha. You can't see it, but there is a blaze on that face... and he does have the prettiest blue eyes! And his new blue halter makes them look even better.









Ignore his pasture mate Ginger begging for grain in the background.


----------



## Critter sitter

i know this thread is older but I had to add my Cody!!!! I love my baldy!!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer

My Miss Anne


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Here's "mine" first is Bonnie with her beautiful blue eyes. Second is Cheyenne, she has a wide blaze and third is Tequila, she has a funky and wide blaze.


----------



## Tazzie

I love big blazes on horses! Here is my Izzie girl's blaze


----------



## Dreamcatcher5

Lopin N Paint said:


> This is mine... he needs a new name yet... lol


Evenstar maybe? I like the name. Lol just a suggestion


----------



## Cowgirls Boots

Here's my grey gelding who has a huge white blaze and two blue eyes. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear

Scotty


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Skippy as a yearling. 










Blessing










Honey Boo Boo










Cloney

Can ya tell I'm a sucker for white?


----------



## Cait

Ellie, my little paint mare. I absolutely love her colorings. I think the fact that she has little speckles around her bald face is so cute! 

DSC05255.jpg photo by Cait_11 | Photobucket
DSC06382.jpg photo by Cait_11 | Photobucket
DSC04980.jpg photo by Cait_11 | Photobucket
DSC05076.jpg photo by Cait_11 | Photobucket


----------



## Smokum

Heres a little monster baby ^.^


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl




----------



## cmarie

My little blue eyed bald faced pinto colt The Artist by Lindie.


----------



## Pattilou

What a bunch of great looking horses !


----------



## LovinMyRy

Here's Autumn
























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter

Awesome pics I love them all!!!


----------



## Jake and Dai

Here's my Jake with his big ole white face.


----------



## tarheelzboycj

Here is my 9 Year old paint gelding...  2 crystal blue eyes...such a sweetie...


----------



## CattieD

This is my baby boy with a baby powder blaze does that count???? Most people i show the photo to can't tell its not real until I point it out  before and after photos


----------



## xeventer17

Here's my lovely Demon boy. It's a rather old picture, but the best I have of his blaze.


----------

